# How Durable is this Mummy Makeup?



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I love this costuming idea from Martha Stewart :

http://www.marthastewart.com/article/scary-makeup?lnc=a489cf380e1dd010VgnVCM1000005b09a00aRCRD&page=2&rsc=articlecontent_holiday

For a haunted house, where a volunteer would be wearing this for 4 hours+, how durable do you think this "paste" ("2 tablespoons flour and 1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon corn syrup") would be?

We're doing a small Egyptian tomb area in our haunted house this year, so a convincing looking mummy would be really awesome.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Imagine putting paper mache on someone for 4 hours. That's not the route I would take.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

It seems like it would crack to me?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I found this for making skin for face makeup. I plan on using it this year but to date I haven't tried it yet but it looks simple and easy to use.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A flour & water paste sticks to the skin pretty well once it's dried. I think Dixie is right that cracking is a real possibility, but it's going to be covered with paper toweling so that may not be an issue.

I'd say give it a test run and see how durable and comfortable it's going to be. A lot may depend on how active the wearer is going to be. I expect it's going to be very drying to the skin (like a clay mask), but not anything that can't be fixed with some good face lotion after it's removed.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Where do you get that gelatine stuff. It looks like what I will be wearing this year.


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

I would think it might "melt" or get mealy if the actor sweats...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I didn't watch the video, but I would think Vaseline would make a nice, gooey, look. It can be colored with some liquid makeup, and if you need to reapply, just have some ready made to be slapped on in a hurry.


----------

